# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  pękający naskórek na penisie w okolicach wędzidełka

## zdzisiek

Witam, tak jak w pytaniu, już od dłuższego czasu mam problem pod spodem prącia, jakby na wędzidełku. Na początku myslałem że to małe uszkodzenie, była plamka jakby z odstajacym naskórkiem (1mm), ale za każdym stosunkiem pękało to coraz bardziej, nigdy wcześniej nie miałem takich problemów. Pomijając fakt że w dzieciństwie miałem stulejkę i miałem zabieg ale od tego czasu nic się nie działo, i nie wiem co to moze być, juz mi to zaczyna przeszkadzać, bo seks z tym schorzeniem nie jest łatwy i przyjemny. Cały czas jakby pękaja naczynka wewnątrz pod naskórkiem ale wystarczyłby normalny seks i pękłby też i naskórek. Powoli dochodzimy do wniosku że moja partnerka go tam zadrapała i od tego się zaczęło ale nie wiem naprawdę co to jest i co z tym zrobić i czy faktycznie to jest od tego.

Załączam zdjęcie.

----------

